# Billing for a dietician



## Tonyj (Jan 24, 2013)

In CPT it states that if physician or other qualified health professional provides the services they should report the E/M service.  My question is, can the dietician be considered under incident to guidelines and report E/M under supervising physician based on time (of course if documented appropriately)?


----------



## corikr77 (Jan 24, 2013)

If the dietician has their own NPI number they can bill 97802 for the initial appointment per 15 min increments.


----------



## Tonyj (Jan 25, 2013)

corikr77 said:


> If the dietician has their own NPI number they can bill 97802 for the initial appointment per 15 min increments.



Where might I be able to find information on these guidelines?


----------



## orazzals (Aug 1, 2014)

*97802 MCR guidelines*



Tonyj said:


> Where might I be able to find information on these guidelines?



Medicare does not allow many Dx's with this CPT code. Diabetes and Kidney disease only. 
http://apps.ngsmedicare.com/sia/ARTICLE_A46071.htm

Medicaid actually allows more. 
You would have to check with your local payers what they allow and don't allow. 

My dietitian sees patients pre-diabetic and MCR does not cover.


----------

